# Anti-reverse on spinning reel



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I own a 10 year old Sedona 2000FA which I have used in salt water. Sometimes the anti-reverse does not work. Recently, I have not taken apart and cleaned.
I understand that the anti-reverse should not be oiled. Can I cure this problem by taking this assembly apart, cleaning and place a little light oil and then wipe off or use some other anti-corrision such as Corrision-X and wipe off? Or do I need to replace entire assembly. What is the cost of this assembly? I don't want to put a lot of money into this reel. Depending on cost, I may just purchase a new one. Everything else on this reel works.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

RD 4659 $15.62 of headache saving dollars.

Yes you can take it apart and clean it. The bearings come from the factory pre lubricated. Excess oil will cause them to slip. I personally do not like taking the bearing apart to clean it. I feel as if it is more work than it's worth and you are making a gamble. It takes all of 5 minutes or less to replace the bearing with a new unit that you know will work.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Bantam1,

I took the reel apart down to the ant-reverse bearings. I sprayed a little WD-40 on a cotton swab and wipe the bearings and then used a dry cotton swab to clean them and remove most of the WD40. It seems to work much better. Another problem.
Upon retrieving, the braided line wants to get behind the line roller. I have reversed the line roller and it still gets behind the roller. Could some type of bushing help this or has the currrent nylon bushing need to be replaced? Thanks .............


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you sure you have all the spacers correct? This reel was also not designed with braided line in mind. The tollerances may be slightly larger than that of a new model. This reel was designed for 6-10 pound mono which is much larger in diameter when compared to some of the braided line.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Bantam1,
You are probably right about the tolerances. I did not have the trouble with the line roller until I changed from 10 lb mono. I replaced the roller and bail would that help? Or maybe I should go back to mono?
Thanks .............


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If happened to my Daiwa Gold Series spinning reel. You will need to remove the spoon and inspect that spring that turns/locks the anti-reverse gear. It could come loose or broke. It is a very easy job.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can go with a little heavier braided line. That should help.


----------

